# Quick change tool holder



## uberlinuxgeek (Aug 7, 2014)

I purchased a Bolton Hardware 10 x 22 lathe at the beginning of the year. I chose it because of the power cross feed vs others in the market as well as tumbler that i would have had to build with others. Plus the cost was lower at the time. But I had wanted a quick change tool post but due to the top slide design I would need to make big changes to it and they would not be reversable. So I decided on my own design since I also do like the multiple tool holder of the 4 position one that is included because at times just a rotate through tools on a single project helps. I designed a block that can be mounted into one of the the 4 way positions but is just like a piston style quick change post and I made 3 tool holders to go with it. Works great and I had all the materials on hand.
	

		
			
		

		
	






I made it out of mic 6 al and 12L14 steel for the cam and handle, made on my LMS mill, Taig and Bolton lathes. All metric hardware to match the lathe.

A side note if you consider Bolton I have had some issues getting parts from them so you might want to be cautious if you were to need them quickly.


----------



## uberlinuxgeek (Aug 7, 2014)

Oh and just for usability notes. I can hold 50-100 tho cut in stainless with no measured flex.


----------



## kd4gij (Aug 7, 2014)

That is a great idea :man:Nice work.


----------



## uberlinuxgeek (Aug 7, 2014)

Thank you. I typically try and come up with tools and parts to try to design and sell. But not sure of the marketability on this one since it is labor intensive on my manual machines and since most go for a true QCTP so I figured I would throw this out for others to see and get feedback on. I needed something for myself and didn't want to give up my original tool post but wanted a quick change for some of what I do. I built adapter blocks for the original tool post so no shims but for some of my tools can't beat a QCTP. One downfall of this design is loosing max usable distance between centers but then back to original tool locations.


----------



## boodogboo (Aug 10, 2014)

A real nice job on that, ? where can I buy some material to build myself one.


----------



## Rick Leslie (Aug 10, 2014)

That's a unique take on the tool post idea. Work looks top quality as well. I was wondering what keeps the piston in the holder? I don't see any evidence of a mechanical retainer.


----------



## uberlinuxgeek (Aug 10, 2014)

Hello,
For material I picked it up from discountsteel.com which is an hour from me and I get all my materials from because no one can touch the price and they have large discount bins of mic 6 cutoffs that i use alot.
For the piston retainer, I have since cut a retaining ring and used a o ring in it to provide a friction fit, the small QCTP on my Taig uses something like it. Prior to that because of the snug fit with a white grease I never had an issue.
Thank you for the compliments


----------



## boodogboo (Aug 10, 2014)

Thanks for the info!!


----------

